# pics of mah fish



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Taking pictures of fish is hard! I read the tutorials here, but still had a bit of trouble, even though I"m a advanced novice photographer.

I'll have to keep playing with it so I can get better light and not have to use my flash. As it is, I have to have my shutter speed low, so I can't get good focus.

Anyways, here are a few...

Electric Yellow Lab:









OB Peacock:









Neolamprologus brichardi:









N. Leleupi:









and yes, I need to wipe down the front of my tank.


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

I think you did wonderful taking pictures, its not the easiest when they all are moving targets!! Nice fish also!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I guess they look a bit better cropped and cleaned up... but I'm still going to have to take some more. This weekend, I will get some with more light...


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

love the brichardi 8)


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice fish and picture. The yellow lab looks really nice. One of the good ones.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Gorgeous! I think I like the cropped pic of the leleupi the best. They're all good looking fish though. I've never seen a peacock that looks like that. The blue and red on it is really cool :thumb: .


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey, those are pretty decent pics - and nice looking fish. If you're just starting out shooting fish I can't wait to see your pics as you progress...

Btw, love the handle - you and I must work for the same company :lol:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

well you know, it's cool. Those photos really showed that my fish have A LOT more color than I really realized. That little blue stripe on the leleupi... the orange in the peacock.... the coloring around the eyes of the brichardi... I really didn't notice that stuff that much before.

What you don't know, is those pics are decent, but I took like ONE HUNDRED to get those 3.. hahaha... frick fish were driving me NUTS!!!

Thanks for the compliments... I'm really lucky to have gotten this setup and the fish for free. My family is enjoying them too... It's like my new TV!!! watch for hours! haha!

Also, I got my water tested today... PH is 7.88. Nitrite is .25, down from .5. Nitrate is 50, down from 100. Ammonia is 0... this is the change from last sunday's test, so I'm really getting close!!! GH and KH is lower... 8 and 4... supposed to be 10+.. but I don't know how to change that.. maybe the buffers that I bought today will get those levels correct.


----------

